# Finishing A to Z Beyond the Books



## GaryK

Finishing is a weakness of mine. I hate doing it.

I might have to think about this set. Thanks.


----------



## woodworkersguide

Thanks for bringing this to my (our) attention!


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I have seen several of Charles' videos that he has published on YouTube. He take a fairly straight-forward and no-nonsense approach to the subject that he is discussing. Unlike you and Gary I love to finish. This is an area about which I enjoy reading, learning and doing. I will have to look into this DVD set.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Thanks Mike, the finishing DVD's are being well recieved and I want to thanks all who have taken the time to take a look


----------



## matt1970

cool…just checked out Charles' website…there is a lot there…


----------

